
Groupon adds luster to Local Business, Now Best Sushi from Minneapolis - JayRnotes
http://thejaynotes.com/groupon-adds-luster-to-local-business-now-best-sushi-from-minneapolis/
======
jprobert
I wonder if that sushi restaurant will still be in business after it churns
through all of those Groupons.

